# Is the Story Hour Forum on Life Support?



## Wisdom Penalty (Apr 18, 2005)

so...im a poll virgin, but here we go:

the story hour board here at ENW has always been one of my favourites.  yet, IMO, the number of very good quality threads has been lessening for some time.  now it appears that we're on life support.  

a lot of the Big Names* that first attracted me to this corner of ENW have either ended their story hours, or update once per presidential election.  not only does this upset readers (like myself), but i think it actually harms the numberless hordes of story hour authors trying to garner a bit of attention.

i know, i know - there are exceptions (one look no further than piratecat).  but i claim this is the exception, not the rule.

* by way of example, im referring to piratecat, wulf ratbane, sepulchrave, destan, contact, capellan, old drew id, and jonrog1.  these may not be _your_ big names (and they may not be mine, personally), but they _are_ the ones that seem to have/had garnered the most press/page views/posts/reader loyalty.

so there's my chicken dinner.  how do you feel?  and why?


----------



## Lazybones (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't have time to read many SHs these days, and some folks have clearly dropped off the map (sep's fans in particular seem to be holding a candlelight vigil outside his darkened window). But I've still found lots of great stories to keep me entertained. I've found a few that I've looked at and said, "meh," but for the most part, almost every thread I've read here has had good elements. If only my work hadn't started blocking ENWorld, I'd still be a frequent reader... as it is, I've started DLing whole threads to my USB drive to sneak in and read when things get slow. 

My own SH slides to page 2 every now and then, and I update almost every day. So clearly there's still activity going on here, or at least people bumping threads.  I know concepts like "very good quality" are subjective, but it still seems like a pretty vibrant place IMO.


----------



## pogre (Apr 19, 2005)

I think a couple of authors who update regularly deserve a read judging by your big names list:
Herreman the Wise's Story Hour 

Other story hours like mortepierre's, BLACKDIRGE's Metamorphis,  and EternalNewbie's Alqarin  have not been updated recently, but are well worth a read.

There are others that are fun or interesting, but these are all well written and well worth anyone's time.

A couple of the authors you mention have finished their main story hours. Wulf for instance is done, and given his workload is not likely to pick it up again.

As for Sepulchrave II, well sadly he seems to have just burned out - too high of self-imposed standards I fear. He's still cruises around the boards, but he seems unable to continue posting.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 19, 2005)

Bah, this forum's fine. There are many, many more good stories out there NOT written by the 'big names'. Its kind of sad, though, that some of them have trouble attracting readers because they don't have the right username.

I know my Story Hour's doing just fine. I've got at least 10-15 readers, likely a good amount more who don't comment(from the look of pageviews) and I update (usually) daily.

I honestly think that people shouldn't just go for the 'big name' Story Hours and try some of the other ones...even if they are new and not as long.


----------



## Wisdom Penalty (Apr 19, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> There are many, many more good stories out there NOT written by the 'big names'. Its kind of sad, though, that some of them have trouble attracting readers because they don't have the right username.




well, i dont deny that.  ive read some of the less heralded story hours, some of which pogre mentioned.  and i enjoyed them.  (and enjoyed pogre's tpk thread, but havent started his new one.)

but remember - those big name story hours (and i already dislike the term i used, but wasnt sure how else to categorize them) didn't get their readers because of their name...they got their readers because they wrote damn good stories.  

and THEN they got their name.

that's not 'sad' - that's just the way it is in any free market from story hours to soda pop.  

W.P., who remembers a little bit from econ 101


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 19, 2005)

Wisdom Penalty said:
			
		

> but remember - those big name story hours (and i already dislike the term i used, but wasnt sure how else to categorize them) didn't get their readers because of their name...they got their readers because they wrote damn good stories.
> 
> and THEN they got their name.




Oh, I know.  I've read all of them, and loved them, too.

Guess I'm still remembering the thread a couple months back with people talking about not reading Story Hours not by the 'big names' or just because they didn't have a certain amount of pages. I think the page thing bugs me the most, as the big reason that the big name Story Hours have so many pages is from comments, not updates.

I know I've only got a few comments here and there, so my 7 pages worth is nearly all updates. And I believe I've actually got MORE written than in Piratecat's SH(as he mentioned reaching 300k words a couple months back, and I've been well beyond that for a while).

I've found that the best thing to do is just randomly click on one you haven't read before and give it a try. I've found very, very few Story Hour's that aren't worth reading.


----------



## megamania (Apr 19, 2005)

I would like to think reader's like my stuff but who knows.  I know I am not as poular as Pcat which sometimes gets to me until I remember WHY I'm doing the 3-4 storyhours that I do.  I do it to create.  Push comes to shove, it dosen't matter if I have steady readers.  I would like to think I do but few reply or comment.

What I have noticed in the pass year is a lot of specific adventures.  Clearly Eberron, Darksun or Forgotten Realms.  There are fewer 'generic' ones.

If I do have readers that follow my stuff it's because of the odd and sometimes rough sense of humor I use.  Most readers I assume are not for this type of dark humor.  My storyhours are also more psychological than action.  I like to explain / explore what the PCs are thinking and and how they react to it.

Very Stylized thus createing a narrow area of interest.  Thus fewer readers.

I currently do 3-4 storyhours.  One I update at least once a week.  Others can go 6 weeks without an update.  I am strongly considering maintaining The Creation Schema and then decide on only *ONE* storyhour to concentrate on.  Quality vs quanity.

But enough about myself- 

What "less popular" Storyhours are out there that deserve more attention?  Pogre mentioned some.  Any others?


----------



## Enkhidu (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it time for another "Pimp your favorite SH with less than 10K views" thread again?


----------



## Destan (Apr 19, 2005)

Better.  

I think there are more stories of higher quality now than there have been since I first started lurking (about 2 years ago).  That may be simply because I've had the time to check out more threads.  The first time I ventured into this area, I hit Piratecat's then Sepulchrave's then Wulf's.  Then I started to write my own.

Most of those names you list, Wisdom Penalty, are still writing.  Capellan, in particular, has kicked it up a notch.  (My fave of his was In Hextor's Name, but to each his own.)  I don't see how you could ignore stories that are much older than those you list - Old One's tales and Wizardru's Story Hour come to mind.  Those two are grand daddies on this forum.  You also have diaglo, rel, and barsoom.  I like Funeris' Valus thread (I'm biased) and EternalNewbie's tale (I'm not biased).  I'd mention more names, but I don't want to leave someone out.

The bottom line:  If some of the story hours you mention are no longer being updated, I see that as a _good_ thing.  It'll force folks to spread out and check out some of the other yarns.  That's already happened to me, and I'm glad it did.

D


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 19, 2005)

I like to think that I've got an audience and that I can tell an interesting story. I just enjoy writing it for fun and telling it to other folks. The first one seems pretty popular, and that's been updated every week almost without fail, and the second storyhour I just started up seems to have attracted a nice chunk of readers too (though it will only be updating about half as much as the first one).

However I can't really say how I compare to those 'big names' that got listed, or how the environment here was a year or so ago. I just know that I stand little chance of getting Pkitty's # of views.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, I've got my favorite (and my own) Story Hours listed and linked in my signature for all to see.  But it is true that there are a whole lot of SH threads out there that are just waiting to be discovered.  It's not often that I check a new thread, buy when I do, I'm pleasantly surprised about half of the time.

It'd be nice if there was a poll-style rating system that readers could use to give a story hour from 0-5 stars, or something like that.  So the result of the polling would be displayed where the thread category would be, so instead of Sci-Fi or Fiction, one might see *****, ****, ***, **, * or _.

Part of the problem is that when people see a story hour they like, they should bumo it or at least express their enjoyment from reading it, but few do.  It's a good incentive to continue writing a SH when you know people like reading it.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 19, 2005)

I just started a storyhour and it seems to be getting an encouraging number of views.

 Interest adn viewership seems to be good in the SH forum, this seems like a decent indicator of quality. If there weren't already good reading to eb found in here the new storyhours (like mine) you see popping up wouldn't be getting the 'tries'.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 19, 2005)

There are certainly a lot more readers than there used to be - I remember when I was doing my Story Hour, and it was in the top ten in views at around 4,000 and Piratecat was at like 44,000.  Since then it just exploded.  I sometimes think of doing a retro story hour thing, doing a post per day (which would keep me going for 3 or 4 months).

I think its a matter of seperating wheat from chaff.  For example, check out the Story hour in my sig.  It's written by one of my players, it's very well written, but only a few people have commented on it.


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 19, 2005)

To me the Story Hour forum is the best and most vibrant forum on the boards. . . I know us Moderator's aren't supposed to play favorites - but as a Moderator Emeritus I am more like a grandpa and grandfathers are allowed to play favorites. 

As for my own story hour, my updates tend to slow down in the spring/summer because there is so much to do outside or in other places not condusive to sitting at a computer writing D&D stories. . . but I try to make up for it in the doldrums of winter.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 19, 2005)

Wisdom Penalty said:
			
		

> the story hour board here at ENW has always been one of my favourites.  yet, IMO, the number of very good quality threads has been lessening for some time.  now it appears that we're on life support.
> 
> a lot of the Big Names* that first attracted me to this corner of ENW have either ended their story hours, or update once per presidential election.  not only does this upset readers (like myself), but i think it actually harms the numberless hordes of story hour authors trying to garner a bit of attention.
> 
> ...




In some ways this is an interesting question for me. For about a year now I have been doing my own writing outside ENworld, and was in a regular game (till feb). I've noticed that when I get a chance to PLAY D&D I tend to read less. So when my game ended, I found that I was not far behind on most stories.   (Now that You have finished "Book III" nemmerle, I plan on reading it from start to end.)

The real problem is that some very good writers think that they can start having kids.    On the other hand there is always new talent waiting in the wings. (Although, I hear PhoenixAsh has a girlfriend now, so that SH may be doomed too.   )


----------



## the Jester (Apr 19, 2005)

Though I too miss some of the SH's you mentioned- Sep's in particular- I have a lot of other ones to read that are damn fine as well. 

I say, open your mind and branch out.  Try something new.  Heck, try _my_ story hours.  Monstrous number of updates, averaging prolly 4-8/week lately split between two SH's. Of Sound Mind the Halfling Way is the tale of a band of halfling adventurers and their kobold dog, starting with their adventures in the module _Of Sound Mind_ (by our very own Piratecat) and then traveling through other adventures often involving elements of insanity (eventually including an autistic sorcerer pc and an insane asylum).  Great Conflicts is an epic story hour that follows the most powerful group of adventurers in my campaign world (who have been worked up since 1st level, and some since 2nd edition) as they... well... do a lot of epic stuff.  Lots of behind the scenes looks at various other things going on in the world that our heroes have affected at one point or another.


----------



## Sandain (Apr 19, 2005)

Here are some things I like in my favourite story hours.  If anyone knows stories who meet this criteria I would definitely go and read them.

Story hour is based on a long term campain.
Has older players
Set in a world I know or can quickly understand.
Updated regularly
Well written as a story, not just a series of fights and one dimensional characters
Has an epic storyline

Optional

Has character and monster stats in Rogues Gallery
Set in Greyhawk
Allows reader participation with plot and creatures


So, these are the story hour authors that I personally follow.

Wizardru
Jester (curently my favourite although I hate halflings and havn't read his latest)
Piratecat
Lazybones
Tales of the Bray Keaven
Also anything Blackdirge writes

I miss (Contact)!  I wish he'd write again.


----------



## Old One (Apr 19, 2005)

Sandain said:
			
		

> Here are some things I like in my favourite story hours.  If anyone knows stories who meet this criteria I would definitely go and read them.
> 
> Story hour is based on a long term campain.
> Has older players
> ...




Well...at the risk of pimpin'...this meets all of your requirements except "updated regularly", but there are nearly 4 years of posts to wade through.  I have recently started packaging the older posts in an easy-to-read .pdf format for those that don't want to fight through several thousand posts...so check it out.

My travel schedule is slowing down a bit...so more frequent updates should be in the offing !

~ OO


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 19, 2005)

Sandain said:
			
		

> Here are some things I like in my favourite story hours.  If anyone knows stories who meet this criteria I would definitely go and read them.
> 
> Story hour is based on a long term campain.
> Has older players
> ...




Mine meets all of that except for older players...as, at the time of the game, both myself and one of the other players were younger, while the two others were adults. Of course, age doesn't really matter, in the end. 

Only thing is, its not D&D, its Star Wars. So no Greyhawk.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 19, 2005)

Sandain said:
			
		

> Here are some things I like in my favourite story hours.  If anyone knows stories who meet this criteria I would definitely go and read them.
> 
> Story hour is based on a long term campain.
> Has older players
> ...




 Gotcha.

 See sig.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 20, 2005)

I never did have time read many of them. And nowadays I'm lucky if I get an update in once a month. I've been struggling with _Dead Man's Chest_ for a while and just can't seem to find an angle on it that makes it fun to write. It's feeling like a chore right now, so I haven't done anything with it. That Story Hour started out really well, but it's not satisfying artistically right now. I'm looking for something meatier, I think.

Speaking of which, I'm hoping to start up _Barsoom Tales: Season Two_ soonishly, but I want to have things fairly well mapped-out before I do so, and have a couple of updates actually written before I even start posting, so's I can maintain a more agressive schedule.

I have another idea for a "Not Exactly a Story Hour But Sort Of Inspired By A Game" -- I came up with this really fun character for a buddy's game, the game kind of imploded but I have this character with such a great story built into him that I'm very tempted to just make up a story about the guy.

So that I have something to do with all my free time.   :\


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 20, 2005)

Sandain said:
			
		

> Here are some things I like in my favourite story hours.  If anyone knows stories who meet this criteria I would definitely go and read them.
> 
> Story hour is based on a long term campain.
> Has older players
> ...




I meet all of these requirements 

Not Greyhawk, but Planescape/FR. Vecna does make some appearance later on in the plot line, or at least his former deific domain in quasielemental ash makes an appearance. And one PC does gripe loudly on several occasions that he'd love to visit Oerth just to find Mordenkeinan so he could punch him in the mouth while yelling, 'Disjunction!'.


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 20, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> (Now that You have finished "Book III" nemmerle, I plan on reading it from start to end.)




Woo-hoo!  My first fan is back! 

I have the first two books in editted and cleaned up word doc format that I can zip for you if you like. . . 

Or they are being reprised on The Rat Bastard Boards in the Legends & Lore forum (which is looking for a better name by the way) so you can easily catch up there and even comment all over again


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't think the forum is on life support... it seems like activity here is as good or better than it has ever been.

True some of the 'big names' aren't posting as much or have closed up their storyhours, but there are plenty of story hours that are very well written around and updated fairly regularly.

Personally I don't read as many story hours as I used to when I first found ENworld.  Of course, when I first came here I wasn't playing or running any games.  Having been away from gaming for a long time and having had my last game be a pretty poor experience, the story hour forum here more or less inspired me to actively pursue it once more.

Now I play in 3 games, run one, do journals or campaign logs for 2, and have a story hour of my own here... so I have less of an inclination to read all the wonderful story hours here.

And yes MavrickWerido I have a girlfriend now, but that doesn't mean my story hour is doomed.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't see this forum as dying at all.  As others have said, yes, many of the big big names are not posting as frequently as they once did, but there are plenty of good story hours out there to follow.  If you're looking for a good one to pass the time, here's a quick list of the ones I usually check out often for updates that aren't among the "biggies."

- Capellan's "Q-Ship."  I want Captain Fury's autograph! 
- Alea Iacta, by Orichalcum.  I'm fascinated by the Roman setting and how well it is displayed.  And I wish I had his puzzle creating skills. 
- PirateCat's "Code 4: Reuinion."   Superhero tales from Freedom City.
- My own "The Celestial Empire," which I like to think is decent, set in medieval China.
- carpedavid's new "Land of the Crane," set in a Japaneseque setting.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I voted about the same. For every "big" one that has slowed to a thrice a year crawl, there have been several threads that have tried to pick up the slack in its place. Hopefully, some of these up and comers will be regarded as "big names" in a year's time. While it is a shame that Sepulchrave is burnt out to the extent that updating his story has become too much of a chore, there have been plenty of good Story Hours being crafted every week to balance out the loss.

However, what I think has improved are the number of people viewing the threads in the SH forum. From personal experience with my own Story Hour, I have been surprised with the number of people looking at it. When it started out, it was getting about ten to twenty "views" an update but the last couple have been in the order of two hundred to three hundred views per update. Now I know that these aren't all separate readers - I don't know, I might have about ten to twenty consistent readers - but it still counts as showing that the Story Hour forum has a vibrant enough readership to give new writers such as myself a go. I'm sure that other new or "lesser known" writers would say similar things too. In short, I suppose I don't think the Story Hour Forum is on life support at all.

My answers in blue.


			
				Sandain said:
			
		

> Here are some things I like in my favourite story hours. If anyone knows stories who meet this criteria I would definitely go and read them.
> 
> Story hour is based on a long term campain. The campaign has been going since 3rd ed. started.
> Has older players I am the youngest in the group at 32 years of age.
> ...




Sandain, I hope to pick you up as a reader. I honestly think you would like it.



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> I think a couple of authors who update regularly deserve a read judging by your big names list...
> Other story hours like mortepierre's, BLACKDIRGE's Metamorphis,  and EternalNewbie's Alqarin  have not been updated recently, but are well worth a read.
> 
> There are others that are fun or interesting, but these are all well written and well worth anyone's time.




I'll back up Pogre here. Mortepierre's is amazing considering English is not his native language - you could never tell - while BLACKDIRGE's is another favourite. Like everyone though, I'm waiting once more for Sepulchrave to update his masterpiece.  

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## omrob (Apr 20, 2005)

*Story Hours are kewl*

Been playing for about 22 years, but am a relative n00b to enworld. 

<that said>

The Story Hours are my favorite part of this whole shebang...

I don't care too much to debate points of D&D rules, and don't PbP at the moment...but lurk through the story hours mostly...

As one of his players, The Jester, turned me onto his story hour about a year and a half ago, and I was simply blown away. 

The reason it initially blew me away was, the - story, myth, and fun, created by the RPG session we had three years ago, is now a narrative, published, and noodling around in the imaginations of folks like you all around the world. 

My appreciattion of  these story hours has grown for many additional reasons: 

 - I find it fascinating to learn how other parties and DM's do things. Its allows us to draw upon the experiences of other gamers. I'm sure lots of you have pulled interesting ideas from these various documented campaigns.

 - A lot of gaming theory, technique, and structure information comes out of the questions by posters and feedback from pc's story hour authors. 

 - Most of the threads I come across have better writing, dialogue, and plot than most pulp fantasy fiction I've read. 

 - It allows amateur writers to develop and perfect their writing style. A lot of people who thought they wouldn't be good writers, b/c they are bankers, or IT geeks or whatever, now have audiences who beg for updates. That's got to be encouraging.

 - The time the authors take to prepare, edit, pass back and forth, their material, that they share for FREE with you and me.

others...others...others...

Im sure folks can add others. There are so many good threads that get updated regularly for me at this time, I can't read fast enough...

Anyway, props to all you people who write. You've got to be dedicated, and its hard work, I tried and found that out. 

I can understand how people can get burned, or take lots of time between updates. 

Currently jammin through the Hallmae...


----------



## megamania (Apr 20, 2005)

Sandain said:
			
		

> Here are some things I like in my favourite story hours.  If anyone knows stories who meet this criteria I would definitely go and read them.
> 
> Story hour is based on a long term campain.
> Has older players
> ...




THE CREATION SCHEMA
Long Term Campaign-  Level 1 to the goal of 16.  Been playing since Aug 2004
Player Ages:  22-36
Campaign World:  Eberron  bonus if you know it, not so if you prefer traditional settingsw
Updates:  about 5 "segments" per two weeks.  Segment = 1-3 pages
Role vs Roll:  1/2 of the players would be happy with X-Crawl, the other half want the intrigue increased.
Epic Storyline:  There is a "Creation Schema" used to enhance and improve the creation of Warforged and other sentinent constructs made of 6 pieces.  These pieces are "lost" throughout the countinent of Khorvaire and other places.  Why has yet to be asked by players.  There are about six large groups looking to gain control of the completed schema.  So not only are the PCs trying to find the pieces, but so are several other groups.  

1-2 a month I fill in the background events of these other parties.  What are they doing and why.  Afterall, why should they have story/conflict with only the PCs.

Rogue Gallery entree:  nope
Greyhawk:  nope
Reader suggestions:  I'm always up for ideas and thoughts.

UNDER A DARKSUN PARTS I & II
Long Term Campaign:  Over a year now.  Looking for level 3 to no limit
Age of Players:  30's 
Campaign World:  Darksun  (Segments 1- 149 my conversion....150+  Athas.org conversion)
Updates:  Weak point.  20 within a few weeks then a month or two of nothing.

Role vs ROLL:  VERY role playing heavy.  VERY
Epic Storyline:  A "youngman" with little memory of his history is wanted by both the "good" and the "bad" guys.  Why?  It is suggested that he is the chosen one that will overthrow a Sorcerer-King.  Good or bad-  know knows.  He is in complete denial of this.  His girlfriend, is a collector of the journal that has the predictions within it.  She sees him as a force of good.
Very serious plot but I try to keep a lot of humor within it for balance.

I do as much writting about the motivations and activities of the "bad" guys as I the main characters.  It's all about Character in this Storyhour.

Rogue Gallery:  Old 3.0 versions only.  Looking to post my athas.org ones shortly
Greyhawk: nope
Reader Suggestions:  Always

STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI
Medium length campaign.  Begin at 18th level and figure end around 21-22
Ages:  30's
Campaign World:  You name it (an alternate version of course)
Updates:  weak point  20 or so then stop for a month

Role vs Roll:  More about the Role play but this one is more combative than the other two Storyhours currently posted.
EPIC STORYLINE:  As Epic as it comes.  Two supreme gods.  Creation and destruction on planar levels.  Ever ask yourself or think about how your Greyhawk is so different from another Greyhawk?  What if both exist.  Sliders meets DnD.  One god creates them, another feels the multiverse is being corrupted by the many versions and wants only a single timeline to exist.  What does he need?  His artifacts returned to him.
Five heroes of different worlds and types (Ravenloft, Marvel Comics, ASF Comics, Darksun and Kalimar) are joined after dieing in their time line wrongly.  They face the agents of the "Destroyer" or any of a dozen names he goes by.  Some of these agents are the very foes that killed the heroes.  The five heroes are resurrected to stop them.

They are not doing well ..... :\ 

They are at their final stand and many things are happening.  Instant child conception and birth, Becoming undead, keepers of secrets and so much more.

Again, serious plot but lots of comedy.  As an example-  2004 government agent giving CPR to a downed hero.  The cleric there is "My god! are you trying to kill him?"  A lot of point of view.  

Rogue Gallery:  Have not updated it in a while.
Greyhawk:  Not yet!  
Reader suggestions:  Always up for something.

PATHFINDERS

Still "debugging" this Storyhour so it is not posted yet.  I'm looking to write it in a more professional manner.  It will be Eberron and done so as to be very explorative both in the world and its rich history.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 20, 2005)

There are still threads I enjoy reading and others I ignore

And Barsoomcore is still doing story hours so there is some good in the world


----------



## Shadowdancer (Apr 21, 2005)

Sandain said:
			
		

> Here are some things I like in my favourite story hours. If anyone knows stories who meet this criteria I would definitely go and read them.
> 
> Story hour is based on a long term campain.
> Has older players
> ...




Glad the Bray Keaven SH lives up to your standards. Always good to know we have some satisfied customers.  

I think the SH board is doing just fine. I usually update the Bray Keaven SH once a week, and it gets between 150 and 250 new views per update. And the weeks I don't post, some of the regular readers start prodding me to get busy.

I've also noticed that there are lots of SH being updated, so it's difficult for a SH to stay on the first couple of pages during the course of a week. I think a lot of people primarily read the SHs they see on the first page or so, and seldom dig deeper for some of the hidden or less-frequently-updated SHs.

I've wanted to start some other SHs, but keeping up with one is difficult enough. I don't see how some of the authors keep multiple SHs updated as frequently as they do.


----------



## Sandain (Apr 21, 2005)

I read Shemeska's story hour too, I forgot about it when I wrote my list which is strange, because I look for updates for it every day.

I will have a look at these other story hours mentioned too! thanks!


----------



## doghead (Apr 21, 2005)

My particular SH of choice is Welcome to Halmae - great characters and a writer with a flair for the cliffhanger.

As a reader, I think it is beholden upon us to pop up now and then and thank those who have taken the time to write the story in order to share it with us.

I would think that there can nothing more disheartening to be writing a SH and wondering if anyone is enjoying it.

thotd.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 21, 2005)

As a writer, I can say that appreciative comments are incredibly important and provide much sustenance. I hate it when I post a couple of updates and there's no response. VERY discouraging.


----------



## carpedavid (Apr 21, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> I don't see this forum as dying at all.  As others have said, yes, many of the big big names are not posting as frequently as they once did, but there are plenty of good story hours out there to follow.  If you're looking for a good one to pass the time, here's a quick list of the ones I usually check out often for updates that aren't among the "biggies."
> 
> - Capellan's "Q-Ship."  I want Captain Fury's autograph!
> - Alea Iacta, by Orichalcum.  I'm fascinated by the Roman setting and how well it is displayed.  And I wish I had his puzzle creating skills.
> ...




Valerian, you just made my day 

With regard to the viability of the story hour forum, it's my opinion that there are _too many_ good stories out there to possibly keep up with. In fact, I find myself feeling guilty that I don't have the time to read as many of the other stories as I'd like. I'd like to throw my support behind a huge number of authors - but then I'd never get _anything_ done at work. Ever.


----------



## carpedavid (Apr 21, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> As a writer, I can say that appreciative comments are incredibly important and provide much sustenance. I hate it when I post a couple of updates and there's no response. VERY discouraging.




What barsoomcore said. Although I'd add that I appreciate constructive critical comments as well. Actually, non-constructive critical comments are ok, too. Pretty much any feedback, really, is enough to keep me interested in writing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> As a writer, I can say that appreciative comments are incredibly important and provide much sustenance. I hate it when I post a couple of updates and there's no response. VERY discouraging.



 Pfft! You're just picky. I rarely get one comment per two updates. I've got whole pages with no comments on them(of 7 pages). Sure, I'd like them, but I know people are reading and enjoying it when they do comment.


----------



## sniffles (Apr 21, 2005)

As a newbie who only recently discovered Story Hour, I just want to let all of you know that I will read your stories just as soon as I have time!  I'm really looking forward to discovering all the adventures out there.  I hope to contribute a few of my own soon as well.  

It's funny (to me, anyway) to think that I came to this site as the result of reading someone else's character journals on a website.  Now I've got a new e-friend, and I also found my way to ENworld through her site.  What a great community!


----------



## Hawkshere (Apr 22, 2005)

As long as Shadowdancer keeps hitting Tales of the Bray Keavan regularly, then Story Hour is doing _fine_!


----------



## spyscribe (Apr 22, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> As a writer, I can say that appreciative comments are incredibly important and provide much sustenance. I hate it when I post a couple of updates and there's no response. VERY discouraging.




You know what they say, "Every time a story hour gets an unsolicited plug, another writer gets a cheap thrill."


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 22, 2005)

spyscribe said:
			
		

> You know what they say, "Every time a story hour gets an unsolicited plug, another writer gets a cheap thrill."



And the boost to their will to keep on writing and posting.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 22, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Pfft! You're just picky. I rarely get one comment per two updates. I've got whole pages with no comments on them(of 7 pages). Sure, I'd like them, but I know people are reading and enjoying it when they do comment.




That's because you write way too much. You probably write more daily than most authors.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 22, 2005)

As an author... yes... the unsolicited plugs can be very motivating   

So are the looks of players at the next session, when their arms are folded, and scowls bedeck their faces as they ask, "Why haven't you updated twice this week like you said you would?"


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 22, 2005)

My players don't know about the Story Hours. I feel weird about telling them. Maybe it's because my Story Hours are so "fictionalized". I dunno.

None of my players spend any time here on EN World (that I know of, anyway) and somehow I kind of like it that way.

Oh, and AMG: I'm not picky. I'm pathetic.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 22, 2005)

All of my players know of EN World... and they check in, then critique my writing.  I started writing because one of my players asked repeatedly for a SH to be written.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

What's story hour????   

V/R
BS
Story Hour Moderator   

Honesty, I rarely hit these forums up but that's mostly cause I'm always in the PbP forums but if theirs something you think I, as a moderator, can do to help then please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That's because you write way too much. You probably write more daily than most authors.



 At least a page a day in 10 font. Is this a bad thing? 

Hmmm...speaking of that, need to get working on tonight's update.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Oh, and AMG: I'm not picky. I'm pathetic.




...oh, well nevermind then, that's okay. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Honesty, I rarely hit these forums up but that's mostly cause I'm always in the PbP forums but if theirs something you think I, as a moderator, can do to help then please don't hesitate to contact me.




One day, SOMEHOW, I'm going to get you reading mine. I know you'll like it. Still have to figure out how to get you to read it, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> One day, SOMEHOW, I'm going to get you reading mine. I know you'll like it. Still have to figure out how to get you to read it, though.




Don't be so sure...  When you update it your games are ignored...  

I honestly did try to read a story hour or two no to long ago but its to hard for me to read that much text on screen at once and it took about 30 pages of paper to print that one up and I know your individual updates are far bigger than those.


----------



## megamania (Apr 27, 2005)

I was thinking about this thread for the past two days and came to a thought or two.

There are a few people here whom are read and their Story Hours praised so much that they feel pressured and there is the rest of us whom only get replys or comments by our own players.

Feast or Famine victums.    Stuffed or starved 

What happens is then the people that feel pressured don't want to write and those dieing for attention that get none give up or don't put in any effort anymore.

Is this why you feel Story hours are "on life support?"

I see it and sometimes can almost feel it.


----------



## Mortepierre (Apr 27, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this thread for the past two days and came to a thought or two.
> 
> There are a few people here whom are read and their Story Hours praised so much that they feel pressured and there is the rest of us whom only get replys or comments by our own players.
> 
> ...




True, but the reverse can happen too.

Case in point, my last update dated back Feb. and, since then, I hadn’t written a single line. Various reasons involved but the main one was that no matter how fast/good you write, if you’re not one of the ‘big names’ your SH is buried almost instantly.

Yet, suddenly, people started posting in my SH, requesting updates. I was first surprised and then elated. You wouldn’t believe how much energy you get from discovering you’re not as ‘unknown’ as you thought. It inspired me to write again and - presto! - two new fresh updates.

The biggest problem around here is what I call the “groupies syndrome”.

For instance, let’s take Sep’s SH. He hasn’t posted an update in 5 months, yet his SH is always on page 1. If you look at it, you’ll discover the new posts aren’t about discussing the story or the characters but only bumps or aimless banter between his fans. I can appreciate their dedication (and hopes about his return) - heck! I am one of them - but the fact is that it still pushes away other newer SH who are fighting for recognition with ‘true’ posts. After a while, it can get discouraging.

Don’t get me wrong. People like Blackdirge, Sep or Destan justly deserve their fame but rather than watching their non-updated SH being kept forcibly on page 1 forever, I would rather see them cut/pasted over to a new forum opened only to ‘legendary authors’ (or something to that effect). That would give the ‘new crop’ some breathing space.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2005)

The way for the 'new crop' to become known is to mercilessly pimp their story hour everywhere they can.  If you're discussing something that happened in game in a thread, post a link to the SH.  And so forth.

Edit: For example.


----------



## megamania (Apr 30, 2005)

been done.


I just suck


----------



## the Jester (Apr 30, 2005)

Persistence, man, persistence. 

Also, I find that if I write more for me than for anyone else I get a lot more satisfaction from it.


----------



## megamania (Apr 30, 2005)

If sound down its because I am.  Not about here or my Storyhours (hits per/comments) I have just had a bad year so far.

Sometimes I truely feel its the world vs me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Also, I find that if I write more for me than for anyone else I get a lot more satisfaction from it.




Yeah, that's definitely a big thing.

Of course, since posting in this thread and a few other pimpings my Story Hour is up from about 20 views an update to around 50 to 60. Something sure happened...


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 30, 2005)

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Trather than watching their non-updated SH being kept forcibly on page 1 forever, I would rather see them cut/pasted over to a new forum opened only to ‘legendary authors’ (or something to that effect). That would give the ‘new crop’ some breathing space.




Hmmm.  You know, we could conceivably do this if people thought it would be useful. It would mean moving any storyhour that hadn't been updated by the author in (say) three months into a "Finished Storyhour" archive forum. People could still post in there, but it would leave this forum for active story hours.  Any "finished" author who then posts again could easily get it switched back over.

Useful, or added complexity?


----------



## Capellan (Apr 30, 2005)

Destan said:
			
		

> Most of those names you list, Wisdom Penalty, are still writing.  Capellan, in particular, has kicked it up a notch.  (My fave of his was In Hextor's Name, but to each his own.)




Thanks for the compliment 

Several of my story hours finished because the campaigns are over (or on very long breaks -- _X-Path : Soviet of Dreams_ and _In Hextor's Name 2 : Reign of the Redfist_ are definite future possibilities, but not until next year).  _Q-Ship_ is the only one active at the moment, and I try to update it once a week (in fact, I'm writing the next post at the moment).  At that rate, I should be just about caught up by the time we start playing again


----------



## Capellan (Apr 30, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  You know, we could conceivably do this if people thought it would be useful. It would mean moving any storyhour that hadn't been updated by the author in (say) three months into a "Finished Storyhour" archive forum. People could still post in there, but it would leave this forum for active story hours.  Any "finished" author who then posts again could easily get it switched back over.
> 
> Useful, or added complexity?




I think it would be useful.  The people for whom it would be added complexity are the moderators, since they will have to move the threads back and forth as they become 'active' or 'dormant' once more.






I shall avoid making the obvious cheap shot about PC's stories being amongst the 'dormant' ones


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 30, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Useful, or added complexity?




Added complexity, IMHO, if you want to read threads that old then you should adjust your user settings...  If certain threads aren't being updated and people are bumping them then some could report them and then they could be locked.


----------



## pogre (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Added complexity, IMHO, if you want to read threads that old then you should adjust your user settings...  If certain threads aren't being updated and people are bumping them then some could report them and then they could be locked.





I don't mind having threads locked at the author's request. For example, when Wulf was done with his story he made just such a request. However, locking a thread because the original author has not posted for three months does not appeal to me.

Sepulchrave has a long history of long lapses. Horatio bumped his original SH thread for what 6 months before he made his second post?

PC seems to grow a _bit_ guilty about his SH with constant bumping. It causes him to make rash promises about art threads and stuff 

Destan and Blackdirge are putting the writing time towards other projects, but I think both will return.

From my perspective allow these threads to continue to float with constant bumping on the first page - it will send a loud and clear message to the authors that their work is still appreciated. My other fear about moving these threads is selfish. Another forum might divide traffic. I think a fair amount of folks head to the SH page looking for a PC update and seeing none, might try another SH.

Finally, and pretty much everyone has said this, these threads deserve the accolades and attention they get. Folks will eventually catch up to great new authors like Mortepierre and Herreman the Wise _et al_ - they just need to be patient


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

pogre, you have many good points...  To be honest I think my total number of posts in this forum now stands at five.  

I spend most of my time in the PbP forums.  Mostly cause its fun, at least for me, but its also what I consider myself a true moderator of, I have this forum under my belt basically cause the guy I replaced had it.  

I don’t lack the time to read story hours its more of a matter of patience, I have ADD and I also dislike reading large volumes of text on the screen at once.  I tried printing a story hour or two out on paper but it was limited successful for me.

Long post short…  I don’t know a whole lot about the etiquette of SH so realize my suggestions where from an outsider looking in and also from a person/moderator who’s not sure he’s the right one for archive SH.


----------



## pogre (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> pogre, you have many good points...  To be honest I think my total number of posts in this forum now stands at five.
> 
> I spend most of my time in the PbP forums.  Mostly cause its fun, at least for me, but its also what I consider myself a true moderator of, I have this forum under my belt basically cause the guy I replaced had it.
> 
> ...




I was not aware one moderator was mostly in charge of the SH forum. There are six listed at the bottom. I read pretty much all of the story hours here and have only seen one shut down in the last couple of years. Basically, the group broke up over character portrayals in the SH and it got too nasty and personal. Anyway, this has got to be one of the lowest maintenance areas of ENWorld for moderating. 

Thanks for your honesty and your efforts in any case.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> I was not aware one moderator was mostly in charge of the SH forum.




If there is it isn't me...  



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> I read pretty much all of the story hours here and have only seen one shut down in the last couple of years. Basically, the group broke up over character portrayals in the SH and it got too nasty and personal.




Yeah I was the one to closed it. (After a request to take it off of the board had gone unheeded and Insight said he was through with it anyhow.) 

but it was sad to see the players feel like their creations where mistreated.



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Anyway, this has got to be one of the lowest maintenance areas of ENWorld for moderating.




It is, it was a long time before I realized I was a moderator in this forum too...    



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Thanks for your honesty and your efforts in any case.




As always, and your welcome.


----------



## Greylock (May 1, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> From my perspective allow these threads to continue to float with constant bumping on the first page - it will send a loud and clear message to the authors that their work is still appreciated. My other fear about moving these threads is selfish. Another forum might divide traffic. I think a fair amount of folks head to the SH page looking for a PC update and seeing none, might try another SH.




True, true, and true. But the fact remains that ACTIVE authors get dropped to the third page or worse so folks can talk about life, jobs, gossip, pets, etc. There should be some sort of polite "Enough is enough" from someone now and then.

JMHO and all that. I'm as guilty as some of bumps, I just try not to be reckless about it...


----------



## Mortepierre (May 1, 2005)

PC,

To be clear, I wasn’t suggesting a new method of archiving old threads. What I was proposing was that threads that enjoy enormous popularity (say, 20,000+ views? More?) AND are either closed (because the author is done) OR haven’t been updated in a long while (say, 3-5 months?) be moved to a “Hall of Legends” forum (or something like that) which would regroup the best of the best. Ideally, a thread’s author would be the only person allowed to post on such forum.

This would insure that:
a) they are never lost to page 4 (or beyond), thus removing the need to bump them constantly (there aren’t that many of those, are they?)
b) readers and prospective authors would have one easy-to-find place to look if they wished to immerse themselves in the kind of stories that moved hundreds (if not thousands) of people to log in daily to ENWorld just to see if their favorite author had _finally_ posted an update

Active threads belonging to this category could stay on the current board because, being updated regularly, they wouldn’t need the constant bumping anyway.

I foresee only two problems with my proposal:
1) some people might be tempted to check their own SH multiple times 24/7 just to insure it ends up with the other ‘best of the best’
2) it creates yet another forum to visit (although a link at the top of the current SH board could solve that easily enough)



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Folks will eventually catch up to great new authors like Mortepierre and Herreman the Wise _et al_ - they just need to be patient




You just know how to motivate me to keep on writing, don't you?


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 1, 2005)

*My tuppence...*

Well, I was floating around on these boards... uh... about four years ago. And been swanning in and out up until now.

When i started out there weren't many story hours at all, which meant plenty of attention was gained by an author who managed to make it past that tricky 4 updates hurdle...

(ps. hello to anyone I know here.. i think i saw Enkhidu somewhere)

Anyway. Now that I'm back (and rewriting and reposting and all that jazz), these boards have turned from the old-school trading town to a jumped up (trans)metropolitan city. It's daunting coming back into it. I have no idea who 90% of you are (hello, by the way!), and the sheer bulk of stories I want to look into is gonna set me back some time (screw anything with more than 100 replies for now - gotta be realistic).

What the hell am I talking about? this is just an internal monologue, not a rational point at all. 

In summary:

It has changed. More people, more stories, more choice and probably more talent. Which means some writing will sink without being read. Tragic, really. That's it. 

Spider.


----------



## Krafus (May 1, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  You know, we could conceivably do this if people thought it would be useful. It would mean moving any storyhour that hadn't been updated by the author in (say) three months into a "Finished Storyhour" archive forum. People could still post in there, but it would leave this forum for active story hours.  Any "finished" author who then posts again could easily get it switched back over.
> 
> Useful, or added complexity?




If anyone cares, I also think it would be useful. Frequently-bumped SHs would be in a less-crowded forum where bumping would become unnecessary (or at least less frequent), and up-and-coming SHs might well attract more readers. And if this archive forum doesn't work for some reason, we go back to the way things currently are.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 1, 2005)

> Useful, or added complexity?




Useful. Finished story hours should be collected into a seperate forum, but only once the author has agreed to this (creative control etc). 

Spider


----------



## Lazybones (May 1, 2005)

What would really be useful is a way of determining when an author has posted to a thread, as opposed to just a bump. Sort of a special subscription. At the moment some authors do edit the thread title to reflect an update. 

But for the current discussion, I'm not opposed to the idea of an "emeritus authors" subforum. We do have a storage site for complete stories to be archived, but to be honest I found that so difficult to use (different PW than the main site, which I forgot to write down and thus promptly forgot, plus very limited storage space, so I could not upload my complete story anyway), I never really got much use out of it.


----------



## Shemeska (May 1, 2005)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> What would really be useful is a way of determining when an author has posted to a thread, as opposed to just a bump. Sort of a special subscription. At the moment some authors do edit the thread title to reflect an update.




Well I edit the 1st post to reflect the addition of an update on the thread title. Most folks seem to do that to, or were you suggesting something else?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> JMHO and all that. I'm as guilty as some of bumps, I just try not to be reckless about it...




Sure, you can always use the report button and I, or someone else, can start dropping warnings in the thread.


----------



## spyscribe (May 1, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> From my perspective allow these threads to continue to float with constant bumping on the first page - it will send a loud and clear message to the authors that their work is still appreciated. My other fear about moving these threads is selfish. Another forum might divide traffic. I think a fair amount of folks head to the SH page looking for a PC update and seeing none, might try another SH.




I think pogre is 100% correct.

If the idea behind putting large but "non updating" threads to another forum is to give newer, smaller, threads more time on the front page to gain attention, I think it's very likely to backfire.  After all, why should someone who regularly reads threads in the "legendary authors" forum check the "story hour general" forum at all?

People talking about their dogs in Piratecat's thread or speculating on when jonrog or Sep will next update is not what keeps other threads off the front page.   We now have 40 threads per page.  If a thread has fallen to page 3, it's because *80* other threads have had a post since.

If you shunted off all threads with more than 30,000 views that haven't updated in the last month, you're talking about a reduction of fewer than 15 threads. (Most of which haven't had any other activity in at least that long and so aren't on page one anyway.) That's a drop in the bucket.

There are just a lot of story hours out there.  It's a good thing, but it means it takes a while for even the best to gain traction.

(Add salt to taste.)


----------



## Emperor Valerian (May 2, 2005)

I like things the way they are, really.  I personally don't see what the fuss is about... my little SH has its couple viewers.  If more come, hooray!   If they don't, it's still personally fun for me to write one, so it'll keep it going.   And I look being able to go from writing my SH to looking through PC's, Sep's or any of the others in one forum for ideas for my own campaign.


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2005)

Maybe not the best place to say this but-   I just started my fourth ongoing Storyhour.  I am sooo addicted to story telling.

Check 'em out if you would like.


----------



## el-remmen (May 2, 2005)

I am not sure about an added level of complexity on how to deal with threads in this forum.

While an archive for completed story hours makes sense - I think "abandoned" story hours (over 6 months w/o an update) should probably just sink or be locked and only be re-opened when requested by the author b/c he has an update ready. 

But still there are a lot of details to work out about this. . . I mean, I have three "complete" threads of the same story hour would those go to the new forum, or would they stay in this one until the whole campaign is completed?  

What about story hours that were wrapped up by the closing of a particular plot arc, but were never continued?


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 2, 2005)

A Storyhour Archive option sounds like a good idea to me. I know the default thread cut off is page 4 in the normal forum. This means all the new stories are competing for limited space and a handful are constantly being "bumped" so they can remain at top for their fans.

It would be nice to have a a more comprehensive "Files" section with the completed stories. Maybe a small review ability could be added in too? (so you don't have to point and guess at completed stories)

That said....





I am hereby announcing the grand, triumphant, harrowing (for the author), RETURN of the STORYHOUR for:

THE ONE TRUE GAME​ 
The story will continue again in its once-per-day format. I know I may not be the best writer here, but I hope the readers have enjoyed it so far. Look for new posts in the coming days.


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Maybe not the best place to say this but-   I just started my fourth ongoing Storyhour.  I am sooo addicted to story telling.
> 
> Check 'em out if you would like.




Just started the more stylized Storyhour using pictures and text blended.



As far as the topic on hand.  There seems to be no perfect way of doing it.  To leave the "big name" sites up detracts from the less known / checked out writers but to remove it will deter many readers from adventuring within a new storyhour also.

I just hope the "big names" appreciate their readers.  I appreciate the few I have and the two - three that respond the most.


----------



## Enkhidu (May 2, 2005)

I had mentioned it half jokingly above, but one of the better methods (in my opinion) for generating new readers are threads dedicated to pimping story hours. And, after seeing the concerns in this thread, its time for another one.

/me goes off to start right said thread.


----------



## barsoomcore (May 2, 2005)

Folks looking for an archive of Story Hours ought to check the Story Hour Archive.

I'm not 100% sure, but I think that's what you're talking about. Maybe it's just me.



(I'm also not sure what happened to the Story Hours I laboriously uploaded there, but that's a different question)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> /me goes off to start right said thread.





It has my support for now, just keep it civil (as you all always do), and keep your pimping of your SH down to a minimum.  (I don't want to hear the same "complaints" I'm getting now about individual threads being pimped.)

Also since you have that thread I think people should stop pimping there story hour in THIS thread, lets leave this one to solving the issues that’s troubling alot of you.


----------



## Enkhidu (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It has my support for now, just keep it civil (as you all always do), and keep your pimping of your SH down to a minimum.  (I don't want to hear the same "complaints" I'm getting now about individual threads being pimped.)




No worries. Check the guidelines I set for the thread to see why!


----------



## megamania (May 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It has my support for now, just keep it civil (as you all always do), and keep your pimping of your SH down to a minimum.  (I don't want to hear the same "complaints" I'm getting now about individual threads being pimped.)
> 
> Also since you have that thread I think people should stop pimping there story hour in THIS thread, lets leave this one to solving the issues that’s troubling alot of you.




sigh   fine


----------



## el-remmen (May 3, 2005)

You know, I really don't understand all this griping about new and "lesser known" story hours not getting a chance.

I think there is too much emphasis on the number of people you have reading your story hour and making comments about them only if they are bumps, and a lot of what just seems lile grousing about other people's popularity.

I have always felt my own story has fallen into the middle of the pack in terms of the amount of people I have posting to it. I mean, there has never been nearly the kind of enthusiastic community of people having conversations in my threads or speculating about the future, etc. . like someone like, PirateCat (for example) has had (and this not to disparage my regular readers in any way, I certainly appreciate your comments when you make them). . . Is that somehow Piratecat's fault? Or Sepulchrave's fault? Or Sagiro's? I don't think so.

It is just how the level of interest in my story hour that has developed for better or for worse. It does not reflect on my campaign, my ability to DM, my players, or even my skill as a writer (I think). It just is.

Ultimately, story hours are labors of love that have to be done, just for that, the love (and to have a neat record of a campaign - I wish I had one for some of my previous ones). Not to become famous or to have people clamouring for more.

Pimp your story hour, heck I do it too (check my sig). It feels good to have the ego stroked, but don't talk about "fair" because it really only comes off as sour grapes.


----------



## Mortepierre (May 3, 2005)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> I think there is too much emphasis on the number of people you have reading your story hour and making comments about them only if they are bumps, and a lot of what just seems lile grousing about other people's popularity.
> 
> I have always felt my own story has fallen into the middle of the pack in terms of the amount of people I have posting to it. I mean, there has never been nearly the kind of enthusiastic community of people having conversations in my threads or speculating about the future, etc. . like someone like, PirateCat (for example) has had (and this not to disparage my regular readers in any way, I certainly appreciate your comments when you make them). . . Is that somehow Piratecat's fault? Or Sepulchrave's fault? Or Sagiro's? I don't think so.




And I don't recall anyone ever blaming it on them. This debate isn't about "Sep/PC/... have too many readers and we don't". I think everyone who posted in this thread so far concurs that these authors have justly deserved their fame for the outstanding quality of their SH.

Nor is it about "my ego needs more attention" (or something to that effect). The debate is about giving the rest of the crowd a chance to see their own SH read by more than their own players & pals. I suppose that IF you're writing a SH AND are posting it here, it's because you hope it will be read by people outside your gaming team, correct?

Well, I can recall several instances of people stating on this very board that they had so little time to devote to reading that they usually check out ONLY SH appearing on the FIRST page. Ergo, if you're pushed back to page 2 (and beyond) almost instantly, your chances drop drastically.



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Ultimately, story hours are labors of love that have to be done, just for that, the love (and to have a neat record of a campaign - I wish I had one for some of my previous ones). Not to become famous or to have people clamouring for more.




Yes and no. I doubt many (if any) of us are writing our SH in the vain hope of garnering celebrity. That said, if you're doing it only to have a record of your gaming sessions, or to provide your players with a true account of what was going on behind the scene, then why post it here? Simply send them a weekly report via email.

Posting it here means you're trying to share your gaming experience, your ideas, or whatever, with other gamers & DM all around the world. Be it to inspire them, to make them smile, laugh, cry or any other goal that motivates you to keep on doing it.



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Pimp your story hour, heck I do it too (check my sig). It feels good to have the ego stroked, but don't talk about "fair" because it really only comes off as sour grapes.




Fair is fair. The argument isn't about sour grapes. It's about certain SH being pimped 24/7 with posts that have little to nothing to do with the SH they are supposed to uphold.

Bumping a SH that had fallen beyond page 1 because you think it's too good not to stay there, yes.

Bumping said SH constantly so that it doesn't leave the first five lines of page 1, no.

There is pimping and then there is pimping.

I would go as far as saying that such an attitude is actually detrimental to the SH. Frankly, if you saw a SH that never left page 1, and finally checked it only to discover that the last few pages were made exclusively of bumps, would that encourage you to go back further and read it?

So, yes, we're talking about "fair", and with good reasons methink.

But, hey, that's only my two copper pieces


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

You know...  I've been looking around and almost constantly the oldest thread on this page is 73 hours old...

If you want your story to stay on the “front page” all you got to do is update it every 3 days and I know it can be done cause AMG rights a full page word document darn near every night.


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2005)

Well, my forray into PbP ended so gloriously :\ I think I'll try my hand again at the Story Hour.  You have been warned, not that my last attemtps at this were any good.....


----------



## Wisdom Penalty (May 3, 2005)

i think nemmerle and mortipierre make great points.  im not so sure they contradict one another, despite what it may look like.

if we look at the more popular story hours, i think we see the problems with multiple pimpings just aren't founded.

*piratecat* - yes, multiple pimps
*sepulchrave* - yes, multiple pimps

those are the only two that seem to have constant, continuous discussion on them.  sometimes these deals with the SH, sometimes they don't.  sep's readers (of which im one) seem to have transcended the SH.  in a way, it's become a little online community that converses with one another in that thread.  annoying to some?  perhaps.  but i dont think it's detrimental to other SH authors.  

to continue our analysis:

*destan* - most posts seem to have some meat, rampant bumping is rare
*sagiro* - just started up again (?)
*wulf* - story hour's been dead (unfortunately)

so that means only two of the top tier seem to constantly be kicked and pushed to the top of the page 1.  that's only _two_ threads.  that leaves plenty of room for the other story hours, i think.  as others have said, the success and readership the aforementioned story hours have produced have - directly or indirectly - benefitted all SH authors as a whole. 

people who would otherwise have never forayed into this thread may come to see what all the hubbub is about sep's wyre.  or maybe they're amazed at the longevity and post count of PC's.  or someone hears about destan or blackdirge being published due, in some measure, to their great success on these boards.  these are just examples,  but i think it illustrates how THEIR success is OUR success.

for me, i think this forum is one of the best at en world, if not the best.  and those five authors, with all of us as a supporting cast, have made it that way.  

W.P.


----------



## Mortepierre (May 3, 2005)

Wisdom Penalty said:
			
		

> for me, i think this forum is one of the best at en world, if not the best.  and those five authors, with all of us as a supporting cast, have made it that way.
> 
> W.P.




I can agree at least to that. Couldn't have said it any better 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you want your story to stay on the “front page” all you got to do is update it every 3 days and I know it can be done cause AMG rights a full page word document darn near every night.




With respect, I must disagree. If that was so easy, don't you think Sep (just an example) would have updated a dozen times since last November?

Writing is easy. Writing something worth reading isn't. At least, to me. Of course, authors are usually their worst critics, so..  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> With respect, I must disagree. If that was so easy, don't you think Sep (just an example) would have updated a dozen times since last November?




Well that's certainly your right I just think everyone’s time would be better spent if they worked on their story hours than venting in what I precise to be frustration. (Which is also your right and I'm more than willing to listen but I'm not sure what I can do to help.)



			
				Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Writing is easy. Writing something worth reading isn't. At least, to me. Of course, authors are usually their worst critics, so..  :\




So your saying that AMG's story hour is junk cause he updates it daily?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So your saying that AMG's story hour is junk cause he updates it daily?




More likely that I'm insane. And I'll agree to it, but forcing myself to write at least a page a day(at 10 font, no less) really helps my own writing and also makes my SH immune to falling off the first page.

Of course, again, its insane, and I don't recommend it to anyone else. But since I can do it, and enjoy doing it, its no problem for me.

Honestly, I think the only 'problem', if you can call it that, with the SH forum is not that certain threads get too much attention(which they deserve, of course), its that many people only have the time to read one, and usually pick the big name ones because everyone says they should. I'm generalizing, but that's how its always seemed to be to me, and its not something thats going to change.

Sure, I'd love a huge amount of attention for mine, but I've got a solid group of readers at this point, and they're all clamouring for more everyday. Really, I can't ask for more than that. Star Wars has its own audience, and though mine is kind of outside the mold, the name still sticks.

My best suggestion is just to keep writing, and stick to a determined schedule. If you say you're going to update once a week. DO IT. The best way to get readers is to update on a schedule that people can keep up with and doesn't leave them guessing.


----------



## Mortepierre (May 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So your saying that AMG's story hour is junk cause he updates it daily?




No, just that he must be an alien to manage that feat  
(but an alien who writes darn good SH, so we'll overlook the fact  )


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 3, 2005)

Not having read all the posts in this thread, I would like to say that I think things are just fine.  I have enjoyed, now that we have a speedy server, checking out some older, longer story hours (Old One's Faded Glory story hour was great, but before the server update it was painful searching through page after page of comments looking for the next update).  And I have found some new ones that are great - I'm really enjoying Alsih2o's new story hour.  Unfortunately for me work has begun to interfere with my reading story hours (I think I may have lost a couple of levels of Procrastinator).  I think the presence of the "big name" story hours have led to an increase in the number of well written story hours, as well as an increase in some people who want to try, but have not managed to achieve the same level of writing.  They may or may not get there with time.  I can think of a couple of "big name" story hours that were not written all that well to start, but became progressively better as they kept at it and got feedback from readers.


----------



## WizarDru (May 4, 2005)

Personally, I think the Story Hour Forum has never been healthier.  There are stories and better stories than when I first started reading them, back when Wulf and Piratecat's Story Hours were new.  Is having lots of stories for different tastes a bad thing?  If some authors are spending more time playing their games than writing them, well that's OK, too.


----------



## (contact) (May 4, 2005)

I'm not sure I'm following this thread.  Is "Story Hour" a forum on these boards?  For stories?  About D&D?  Isn't that kind of weird?  If I wanted to write one, who do I have to get permission from?


----------



## WizarDru (May 4, 2005)

(contact) said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I'm following this thread. Is "Story Hour" a forum on these boards? For stories? About D&D? Isn't that kind of weird? If I wanted to write one, who do I have to get permission from?




Oh, no you don't, mister.  Everybody already knows this whole Story Hour thing is _your fault._
It's a little late to try and play innocent now.


----------



## Enkhidu (May 4, 2005)

(contact) said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I'm following this thread.  Is "Story Hour" a forum on these boards?  For stories?  About D&D?  Isn't that kind of weird?  If I wanted to write one, who do I have to get permission from?




I'm glad you asked. Once you pay your Story Hour fee (three easy payments of 14.95 - if you send it to me I can take care of all the paperwork for you), you can start your thread. I think they've got a two for one deal going right now, but you'd better act soon. Supplies are limited.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

(contact) said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I'm following this thread.  Is "Story Hour" a forum on these boards?  For stories?  About D&D?  Isn't that kind of weird?  If I wanted to write one, who do I have to get permission from?




Yes, story hour is a forum on this board...  A forum you happen to be posting in right now.  As for writing your own story, sure no problem, just make a new thread in this forum and you should be good to go.


----------

